# Tokyo Drift



## Rangor (Sep 15, 2006)

Tokyo Drift is a good film.:amazed 
*Spoiler*: _secret_ 



Download soundtrack


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 15, 2006)

Indeed I enjoyed it, my favorite was the first movie, but I enjoyed Tokyo Drift a bit more then the second. Wasn't heavy on plot, but I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Sid (Sep 15, 2006)

it's extremely bad.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2006)

this one simply sucked. they gathered the ugliest people in world in this movie. poor scenario, not good story development. it is like porn movie, no topic is needed. making movie is not gathereing some nice cars and film them. first two series was very good, i liked them.


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Sep 15, 2006)

The first two movies were pretty good but this one sucked ass! The only part I liked was in the beginning when they first raced and the guy crashed


----------



## botoman (Sep 15, 2006)

I liked this one the best, with the first one in a close second. Tokyo Drift had sweet cars, hot chicks, and pretty good race scenes. Acting wasn't top notch, except for Han, but overall it's a good movie.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 15, 2006)

Fast and Furious was good (I kinda live VD and it was vell done)
FF2 was total crap (wtf, let's catch the bad guys?)
I saw only trailer to 3 but looks pretty good.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2006)

only bow wow plays good, others' acting is just crap.


----------



## Shippo (Sep 15, 2006)

That movie seemed ok but i liked the first more than the others


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2006)

another series is coming out  and vin diesel starring? yahooooo  this one is gonna rock for sure.


----------



## Rangor (Sep 16, 2006)

matricha said:
			
		

> this one simply sucked. they gathered the ugliest people in world in this movie. poor scenario, not good story development. it is like porn movie, no topic is needed. making movie is not gathereing some nice cars and film them. first two series was very good, i liked them.



i dont liked either but it is not a PORN movie.


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Sep 16, 2006)

lol I hope to god that movie poster is fake


----------



## fieldy3000 (Sep 16, 2006)

you have a horrible taste in movies.

watching a slug move all the way across a football field wouldnt be as boring as watching one of these atrocious over the top films.


----------



## Shia (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah. Seriously.

Tokyo Drift, for it's overall genre, turned out to be total crap in my opinion. I only liked the first movie. Which is pretty bad considering I don't like dragging - especially compared to drifting...


----------



## Kayo (Sep 16, 2006)

I liked Tokyo Drift and would recommend it for everyone that havnt watched it. It was atleast better than the second movie.


----------



## Rangor (Sep 18, 2006)

HeWhoMustNotBeNamed said:
			
		

> lol I hope to god that movie poster is fake



this movie might be good because Vin Diesel is good artist.


----------



## Rangor (Sep 18, 2006)

Kayo said:
			
		

> I liked Tokyo Drift and would recommend it for everyone that havnt watched it. It was atleast better than the second movie.



That is not right second is g00d.

***Sorry for breaking rules(Do not post 2 post in one day.). I need this comment.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2006)

I heard bad things, a lot of bad things.  The primary actor can't act.  The script sucks.  The races were shot poorly.  At least it has nice cars I suppose.  This is probably just another example of a company trying to cash in one last time on a franchise before it loses all credibility.


----------



## az0r (Sep 19, 2006)

Initial D   Murders it

even though its cantonese ^^


----------



## Lilith_darkages (Sep 19, 2006)

I enjoyed it  really, i liked the music and of course 'cause it was placed in Tokyo...XD


----------



## Zimeon (Sep 19, 2006)

Tokyo Drift IMHO was extremely BAD!!!! The actors was doing a terrible job, the plot was not there, no really super good looking girls to catch your attention from the rest of the catastrophy, and racing not very entertaining!!!


----------

